

Gmail chat is sent to wrong person - Chetane
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/Sc0d0ELkrUM

======
Chetane
This just happened to me, it was extremely weird. Any message I sent to one
person, another random contact received them. Very scary bug...

More: [https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-
topic/chat...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!category-
topic/chat/i-found-a-bug/BHmppu49I0s)

